# 1000$ Movie/Gaming projector



## Kukrika (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello guys,

I'm new in thise sphere of life, so I read a lot about home cinema. Now i think that I'm ready to find help here, because I'm more likely to understend tou guys after I prepared for this thread.

I already ordered Celexon Motor Professional 290x163 screen white coloured.

Distance between screen and viewing place is about 5 meters.

My living room has windows only on one side (across the screen, distance 9m), but I have persiennes on all windows.

I would really like from you guys to help me to find the best projecotr for my requests. I am going to watch movies and play video games on it in 2D and 3D(with Nvidia 3DTV play, for games). 

I would like this projector to be:
- 16:9
- fullHD (not 4k, its too expensive for me)
- 3D
- (i heard DLP is better than LCD for my requests, but if I am wrong correct me please.)
- If DLP not to show too much RBE
- To have small input lag because of gaming
- To be good combination with screen i ordered
- Price range 1000(+/-150)$
- (contrast and ansi lumen is something that i will believe to you guys)
- Most important: to be the best for 2D and 3D gaming and movies in this price range. 

P.s. You can rise a price range for 150$ more if something is really perfect

Thank you in advance,

I really hope that you can help me about this, because i am searching for one that suits me last 5 months.

All best, Milos


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you cant make the room completely dark or at least mostly a projector wont be ideal but that said there are some by Panasonic and Epson that fit the bill. DLP gives better blacks but can still suffer from the "rainbow effect" Lag time is usually a problem with processing not so much the type of display panel inside the projector.


----------



## Kukrika (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for your response a lot!
I can make my room totaly dark, but I would like that this info is not critical information. What I wanted to say, if potential projector could make on little daylight 3/5 ( good picture ), and in total dark 5/5 (perfect picture).

Can you recommend me some models?

I read a lot about benq w1070+ ( ht1075)
I read not so much about epson 2040.
I read about epson 5030UB, but this guy is to expensive for me.

Im really sceptic with these two first guys, and i really need some recommendations, my head is full of information.

All best, be free to recommend! ( movie/gaming 2D 3D 1500$ PJ )


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

3D and 1080p is the real challenge, You might do better looking for a used one or maybe a refurbished unit because good projectors tend to start at $1800 and go up from there. 
The BenQ HT3050 gets a good review from Projector central and is around your $1000 budget


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You tend to get what you pay for, what's nice is that competition has brought prices down nicely. You can look at this one. It's basic, but does what you need it to do and leaves you some coin to put into speakers.

http://www.ecoustics.com/products/optoma-hd142x-dlp-projector/


----------



## Kukrika (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you guys for your ideas.

I wonder how much better is epson 5030UB better than these two projectors in your opinion?

And just for information ( if i get lucky and get more money in near future ) , which is the best 2000$ projector for conditions that I mentioned in first post, in your opinion? Please answer this

Sorry if i'm boring, but this is expensive investment and i'm too woried for picking a right one, especially in my country projectors are very very expensive (+80% amazon price) and we cant buy from amazon. So it means if my friends bring PJ to me, i cant send it back if something is wrong.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

You should spend some time looking at the Projector Central website. Look at the reviews and use the calculators to evaluate your room setup and screen light output. 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/


----------



## Kukrika (Jul 5, 2016)

I think that i will go with ht3050 (w2000). I've read tonight(my time zone) lot articles and reviews from both us and eu amazon buyers and proffesional reviews and i think it connects all my requests. What do you guys think? 

Thanks a lot tonyvdb for showing me this PJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hate to direct you away from our site...but here's an article you might want to read:

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-1000-projector/

Keep in mind, the Rainbow Effect is very real (I certainly am sensitive to it)... something you'll want to factor in!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> Keep in mind, the Rainbow Effect is very real (I certainly am sensitive to it)... something you'll want to factor in!


I agree, Ive seen it many times with DLP. I have a friend who has a BenQ DLP and I cant watch movies at his house because of the rainbow effect but he does not see it.


----------



## Kukrika (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for breaking your rules to help me, and show me this article, Tod Anderson. I really appriciate that, and this article helped me a lot.

I really never saw any DLP or LCD projector in work. I know only one guy who has TH670, but on that day i didnt a single spot about projectors, not to talk about RBE or other stuff. Maybe I should go to visit him and check how do i go along with DLP and rainbows.

In this article they really talk good about ht2050. And it seems to me that this one covers my requirements like ht3050, but for smaller price. They even say that 2050 is better. 

In my country we dont have good projector shop, neither we can see PJ demos. So i have to do a blind buy. Having in mind that this is my first PJ i think that getting some expirience in projectors you have to own one, and you will never know what will suits you the best if you never try. But still, this is expensive luck-game where i go between 
DLP and LCD. 

Should i trust this ht2050 (regardless rainbows, because i dont know how will i react to them, because i saw pj working once) ?

Should i buy it?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I say go for the BenQ 1070 or 1080 series... rock solid for under a grand... good basic and time tested projector with solid blacks.


----------



## davidross (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like you have a good budget, somehow.

I can suggest you Optoma X304M in this price range. This projector offers up to 5x zoom and that is what other projectors usually don't offer in this price range.

I can't write each and everything here, but if you want to read a full review on this masterpiece then I have found a guide for you here.

I am sure that it will help you in finalizing your decision.
Best of luck


----------

